# Bodybuilding SARM LGD-4033



## basskiller (May 22, 2014)

*Bodybuilding SARM LGD-4033*





One of the members of the Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator category, also known as SARM, is LGD-4033. It is an oral product that is non-steroidal, but it can offer many of the same benefits as some of the anabolic steroids. The use of LGD-4033 medically includes treatment of muscle wasting. This can be due to issues with cancer or muscle loss due to the natural aging process.
The same benefits as testosterone are also offered with LGD-4033. The difference though is that the user doesn&#146;t have to worry about potential side effects. With testosterone, there can be the risk of the body not responding well or even damage to the liver. 
This is one of the most common SARMS used due to how powerful it is. Yet it is also gentle on the body when compared to steroids. For the individual that wants the results but not all of the hassles, this could be exactly what they were looking for.
How does it Work?

This SARM works by binding the androgen receptors selectively. The results of anabolic activity in the muscles and bones occur rather than adversely affecting the glands or the prostate which can occur with the use of steroids. LGD-4033 was recently involved in a study involving volunteers called Phase I Multiple Ascending Dose. This was a random, double blind testing phase that involved a placebo. The goal was to establish that the use of LGD-4033 was safe and easy to tolerate with a dose not to exceed 22 mg per day.
When to use LGD-4033

For many bodybuilders and athletes, the use of LGD-4033 occurs for a bulking phase in order to offer lean body mass and to reduce overall body fat. The use of it can also increase overall strength which allows the individual to take on more challenging workout sessions. When used for bulking, an efficient diet that is high in protein is also necessary. Higher calorie intake may be necessary too if the person will be bulking up by 10 pounds or more. The recommended dose is 5 to 10 mg per day, for a period of 8 weeks.
For a cutting cycle, it may be best to use LGD-4033 along with other SARMS including GW-501516 and S-4. This is called a SARMS triple stack. The goal is to add more size while cutting fat. The dose recommended for this type of cycle is 3 to 5 mg, for a period of 8 weeks.
Risk Factors

The results of various studies indicate that there is very little risk in regards to possible side effects associated with the use of LGD-4033. This is encouraging for those that would like to gain muscle and cut fat without using steroids that do have some harsh side effects associated with them. The fact that that SARMS don&#146;t harm the liver is also another reason to consider taking them instead of steroids. They are also inexpensive so the average person can use them without worrying about their budget.  

*Superiorpeptide super special Buy One Get One free sale* - - *Use Discount Code *_*MBOGOF *_
*The IGF-1's are excluded from this sale *


----------

